# Sold - Texas Outback Becoming A Colorado Outback



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Our 2008 Outback sold today to a nice family in Colorado. We shed a few tears listing the camper and then a few today after the transaction,







but we will still be camping. Going back to our roots (tents) when we can get a bit of free time in the busy school, sports, scouting, and work schedule.

I will lurk here occasionally as I love to read about the adventures and the solutions given for any kind of problem. I do not know how many times I referred to the folks at Outbackers.com while talking about our camper, the modifications, or little tips we learned from this friendly, resourceful site. To the originator and administrators, thanks for getting it going and keeping it going.

All the best and happy camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the sale. Maybe the new owners will join the forum, too!

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on the sale and sorry to hear that you are Outbackless. Perhaps one day, you'll buy another Outback! In any event, stick around and tell us about your tent camping adventures!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Downsizing is ok!









x2 on sharing camping stories. We all have the same general goal in mind: Camping!


----------

